# white flights



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a question, with genetics everyone knows why you get a certain color of a bird but where do the white flights come from. is it a guarantee that if you breed two birds and one has white flights that all or some of there young will also.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

No you will get some That will have white flights And some without. I remember years ago I had a pair that produced white flights in a young bird. Looked back on the pedigree info. And NO whited flighted birds appeared on the ped for over 12 years. So I felt this was a throw back And stocked the bird. Plus In breeding birds Can enhance White to appear. It just happens. White feathers on race birds as long as they hold up Is not a real set back. Look how many race birds Of top awards had a white flight or 2.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*There are many sources for white*

There is migratory white, piebald and others. Some are recessive genes that can appear in self birds (no white) and others are dominant where many will show up in the young from one parent having the genes.

I tend to lump all the white markings together as pied but according to the books and the experts, is not entirely correct. Still to me, they are all some form of pied.

Bill


----------

